# Stone's Green Ginger Wine Style Emulsion



## bum

Does anyone have any idea how I might go about making a ginger emulsion similar in style to the one used in Stone's Green Ginger Wine? I guess ultimately I would use it to make my own Stone's but right now my idea is to use the emulsion only like a cordial to put in all sorts of ill-advised beverages.

The obvious answer is just to boil up a metric shedload of ginger but I've done this for a ginger beer I made from scratch and the results seem to bare little resemblance to what I am hoping for.

Any ideas?


----------



## flattop

Umm .... why?

Why?


Why?


----------



## chappo1970

I know this ain't what your after but the Ginger Refresher is a pearler.

Other than that:

500gr Fresh Ginger grated
2kg Brown Sugar
200gr Honey (optional)
3 Lemons squeezed add lemon rind of 2
2 Cinnamon Sticks
1/4 Teaspoon cardomon powder (optional)
1 Star aniseed crushed (optional)
5lt of water

Simmer to reduce to syrup consistancy. Do not boil you will either bitter it or caramelize the sugars. I make this a pseudo ginger cordial.

Hope this helps?

Chappo


----------



## bum

Because Stone's is sweet ambrosia from the heavens.

Because every time I pour some it makes me wish I was homeless so I could drink it all day.


----------



## bum

Chappo said:


> I know this ain't what your after but the Ginger Refresher is a pearler.
> 
> Other than that:
> 
> 500gr Fresh Ginger grated
> 2kg Brown Sugar
> 200gr Honey (optional)
> 3 Lemons squeezed add lemon rind of 2
> 2 Cinnamon Sticks
> 1/4 Teaspoon cardomon powder (optional)
> 1 Star aniseed crushed (optional)
> 5lt of water
> 
> Simmer to reduce to syrup consistancy. Do not boil you will either bitter it or caramelize the sugars. I make this a pseudo ginger cordial.
> 
> Hope this helps?
> 
> Chappo



Thanks, Chappo. That looks like a cracker and I'll probably give it a crack at some point but, as you say, not quite what I'm after.

Actually, the cardamom is a great idea. I'll be throwing that in the next GB for sure!


----------



## brettprevans

well stones is a ginger wine. but sort of like an elixer also (elixer is where fruit etc has pure spirit like vodka added and allows the spirit to steep out all the flavour/goodies of the fruit. rack and then you've got your elixer).

so you could probably make a ginger/spiced elixer and then dilute it down to wine strength. although its almost like a mulled wine.... need ingrediants list for stones and I could probably come up with something for you. 

from the stones website
_"Stone's Original Green Ginger Wine is still made to the same recipe by blending the finest quality raisins and pure ground ginger"_

so its sort of like a pyment (mead and grape juice). maybe you can get your hands on some raisin juice/concentrate and ginger etc and ferment it? then maybe add some elixer to give it that special 'hot alc' taste Stones has. I recon I hit it up with a bit of all spice as well fro some body.


----------



## bum

Thanks for the info. And I will look into the elixir idea. The only thing is I think the Stone's website sends us on a bit of a wrong'un because the ginger is added to a white wine base after fermentation - at least that's what the bottle used to say. You've given me an idea though, when I get a chance I'll start trying to reaseach the history of Stone's and see how it used to be made (which will be much closer to something I can replicate at home, I'd imagine). Thanks again.


----------



## bum

Despite having more important (as determined by others) things to do right now, I started researching. I found many interesting things - such as Stone's was once a treatment for cholera! But I digress. I found this:


> The character of the ginger is drawn out by infusing it in spirit for an extended period. This infusion is then added to a neutral dry white wine, before it is then blended further with other components...


So I guess the boiling does not work (as suspected) but what sort of spirit would I need to infuse it with? I don't have a still to make some sort of raw spirit, would there be something I could buy to use? Yes, I know many will want to suggest I use metholated spirits as there will be little difference in taste.

[EDIT] So with that info in hand I've re-read your post and understand the elixir part better, citymorgue. Looks like you were on the money to begin with. Ok, now I need to work out which would be the most tasteless vodka to use. I'll do some elixir research. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## KingPython

Any decent vodka will do the trick. If you wanted to get something a bit fancy I imagine brandy would compliment everything as well.


----------



## bum

So would higher alc indicate it be closer to a more pure spirit?

It is funny you mention brandy because I came across this researching the ginger side of things and it looks to be the duck's nuts.
http://www.domainedecanton.com/
Very expensive ducks, I'd be guessing.


----------



## brettprevans

cheap flavourless vodka is the go. you dont want any flavour from the spirit. You could use a differant spirit if you wanted additional flavours, but cheap old vodka is fine.

yes higher alc is a purer spirit. pure spirit is just under 100%. i beleive that at 100% alc vapourises into a gas.


----------



## KingPython

bum said:


> So would higher alc indicate it be closer to a more pure spirit?
> 
> It is funny you mention brandy because I came across this researching the ginger side of things and it looks to be the duck's nuts.
> http://www.domainedecanton.com/
> Very expensive ducks, I'd be guessing.


You know what to do now. Vodka would be the safe option.


----------



## bum

Excellent. You've been most helpful.

I'll do a small test batch (of maybe half a bottle of vodka - I assume my end product is going to be of a similar volume) once I work out the correct procedure and I'll post up my findings in case anyone is interested.


----------



## bum

King Python said:


> You know what to do now. Vodka would be the safe option.



Yeah, I'll be doing the vodka for sure.
I'm thinking I will just try the Canton next time I'm in the States, though - no distribution here. Turns out it is expensive by US standards but not by Australian. US$35 a bottle - yeah, not cheap but also not prohibitive while on holiday.


----------



## KingPython

I'm a bit confused on what you're going to do. Are you going to fortify some wine with a ginger-infused spirit or create it from 'scratch'.


----------



## bum

At this point I am going to do the infusion with an eye on using it to making a full-blown Stone's down the road. But my real interest now is seeing what I can do with the elixir in other drinks and possibly even cooking.

I did say in the first post that my motives were possibly ill-advised.


----------



## chappo1970

Hey bum, 
(tehehehe love saying that and getting away with it  )

Can ya keep this thread updated as I would be keen to pitch in plus have a go myself FIL loves the stuff.

Cheers

Chappo

Edit: FFS missed entire word?


----------



## bum

Easy done.

Wondered if maybe a small amount of cloves might be a welcome addition. Or would it be unnecessary with the warmth from the ginger?


----------



## brettprevans

clovbes can numb the palate in too much dose. I would go with all spice as it gives the taste of cloves without any heat or numbing of palate.


----------



## bum

Perhaps a numb mouth is required for bathtub Stone's?

Thanks for the tip. Was thinking of only one or two per vodka bottle (not planning on doing it in the bottle, just talking volume). Do you think that would tip it over the flavour/numbness balance? I want to use the spices to add depth but I'm wondering if all spice is a bit too scatter-shot for something like this and it'll lose focus? Am I talking out of my bum (no relation)?


----------



## brettprevans

nah a couple is fine.


----------



## chappo1970

citymorgue2 said:


> clovbes can numb the palate in too much dose. I would go with all spice as it gives the taste of cloves without any heat or numbing of palate.



+1

Cloves are strong and harsh if not used in metered doses. Although some ground corrianda seeds for fragrance? Just putting it out there?


----------



## bum

Not in this batch since I'm not even 100% certain what I'm going to do with it. For now I'll do without aroma additions and focus on getting the taste right. Sounds like another good idea for down the line, though.


----------



## rich_lamb

Watch out with cloves in alcohol - they tend to make sleeping potion. Dunno if you've ever tried mulled red wine (with cloves) after a hard days work, but that stuff will knock you out!


----------



## bum

I chucked some in a GB I recently made but that won't be done sitting in the bottle for a couple weeks yet so I dunno. Maybe I'll leave the cloves out of this batch and wait to see if it is needed.


----------



## Katherine

Ive put two cloves in 750ml bottle and it was way numbing.


----------



## bum

Ah! Thanks heaps. Definitely wait for a bigger batch before I play with cloves.


----------



## pdilley

I have one clove in a 4 litre batch of Mead. The other has 2 cloves and I am wondering if I over did it 

Only time will tell as I am still waiting for my 2 Clove JAO to clear.


----------



## brettprevans

cloves take forever to mellow out. so even if it tastes like too much early on, it may be ok.


----------



## punkin

Is there an update on this thread bum?

How did you go with your experimenting and research?

I've done 1 experiment that i can't link to here, but it turned out awful.


----------



## MHB

By all reports this recipe goes pretty close :- Green Ginger Wine
IFRC there is one in CJJ Berries book First Steps in Winemaking but I think its another one with cloves which really dont work for me, unless they are very sparingly used.
Mark


----------



## punkin

Thanks mark, may try converting that to a maceration recipe and fortifying with vodka or white rum.

Just to see how it goes before actually going to the trouble of fermenting it. If it's somewhere close i'll give the fermentation a go.

The recipe here for the lazy clickers, from Jack kellers wine recipe blog.




> GINGER WINE
> 
> 
> 
> 7-1/2 pts unsweetened white grape juice (from concentrate)
> 1/2 lb chopped or minced golden raisins
> 2 oz ginger root
> 2 lbs granulated sugar
> 1/2 tsp acid blend
> 1/4 tsp grape tannin
> 1 tsp yeast nutrient
> 1 pkt Champagne wine yeast
> 
> Mix up the grape juice and dissolve the sugar into it in the primary fermentation vessel. Shred the ginger and add it and the chopped or minced raisins to the primary. Add acid blend, tannin and yeast nutrient to must and stir well to dissolve. Sprinkle dry yeast on top of must (do not stir) and cover primary with sterilized cloth. After two days, stir twice daily until specific gravity drops to 1.020. Pour must through nylon straining bag (to collect solids) into secondary and squeeze bag to extract all juice. Discard solids and fit airlock to secondary. Rack after 30 days, top up and reattach airlock. Ferment to absolute dryness (about 2 more months), stabilize, sweeten to taste, wait 10 additional days, and rack into bottles. May drink immediately, but will improve with 6 months aging. This wine may be served as is or blended with other wines lacking in interest. [Adapted from W.H.T. Tayleur's The Penguin Book of Home Brewing & Wine-Making]
> 
> My thanks to Floyd Humphries for the request.


----------



## bum

I did a small scale experiment (i.e. half-arsed) based on this thread that didn't turn out too great (but I blame the lack of arse and not the info). I didn't really give much thought to volumes and the balance was so far underdone that even using the word 'balance' is inappropriate. I think the key would be to make the emulsion as gingery as humanly possible so it is strong enough (and you have enough of it) to really tweak the balance from bottle to bottle as opposed to burning the lot on one batch. Not to mention needing enough to find the right wine.

I haven't gone on to experiment further because I always used Stones as a mixer and my body has seen fit to decide that spirits give me wicked hangovers now so I do not drink them any more.

I'm sure Mark's recipe is nice but I don't see it nailing the commercial Stones example. It is definitely a ginger syrup of some description blended with a pre-made white wine. Fermenting the ginger element would change the final product for sure.


----------



## shaunous

Even if I could re-create this exactly, no one I know would drink it, Stoneys Green Ginger Wine or 'Green Steam' as its referred to around here, is best cooled and swigged from the bottle in a group of mates, or if your beer tastes like shit or is warm, you top up with Green Steam, it follows me to any major event, camping trip or local Rugby game


----------



## MHB

bum said:


> snip
> I'm sure Mark's recipe is nice but I don't see it nailing the commercial Stones example. It is definitely a ginger syrup of some description blended with a pre-made white wine. Fermenting the ginger element would change the final product for sure.



Not my recipe, but funnily enough Stone still claim theirs is made to the traditional recipe ginger fermented with raisins.
M


----------



## MHB

Just did a bit more googeling, the English website says made the original way, in Australia it looks like its just dried ginger in brandy marc for a week then mix in white wine (and I suspect a bit of sugar) - Oh well, shits me when people change the process and keep calling it Original, Traditional...
Mark


----------



## punkin

Might try that too. got access to plenty of kentucky brandy atm.


----------



## Dave70

Hey bum.
Don't know if this info is now superfluous, but in the past I've had luck producing a tincture with the help of this stuff.

http://danmurphys.com.au/product/DM_905095...spirit-95-500ml


I'm also on the Stones cheer squad and had an idea to carb up a bottle in order to create a kind of 'punch'. Still haven't got round to it.


----------



## bum

That is pretty much exactly what I was looking for once the spirit base was suggested but I didn't know it existed. The idea had dropped off the radar (SWMBO still drinks it but not enough to bother making any) but I may grab a bottle of that at some point and try again anyway. Cheers.


----------



## luvsmebike

Hi all, just joined up. was reading up on this topic started by bum.
does anyone know if he/she managed to make a recipe for ginger wine. tried to make contact but no luck.
or has anyone else here managed to come close to the taste of it.
many thanks


----------



## shaunous

Bum for Banned from the Forum.

Maybe someone else can chirp in and help you with the 'Green Steam' recipe.


----------



## Stonemull

interested in this.
my nick goes back 30 years to dungeons and dragons, pre internet.
stones and mulled wine.. stonemull, everyone thinks I'm a druggie..

I didn't know about raisins, tried a ginger infusion and its nothing like stoneys. I think I still have it, might dump sone raisins in it and see how it goes.


----------



## Stonemull

stolen the recipe from the other site to discuss..
I can't seem to locate a local grape juice concentrate, coles is selling bottles of red grape juice at the moment 2 for $6.
so considering trying this with 4 litres of red in a 5 litre demijohn.



7-1/2 pts unsweetened white grape juice (from concentrate)
1/2 lb chopped or minced golden raisins
2 oz ginger root
2 lbs granulated sugar
1/2 tsp acid blend
1/4 tsp grape tannin
1 tsp yeast nutrient
1 pkt Champagne wine yeast

Mix up the grape juice and dissolve the sugar into it in the primary fermentation vessel. Shred the ginger and add it and the chopped or minced raisins to the primary. Add acid blend, tannin and yeast nutrient to must and stir well to dissolve. Sprinkle dry yeast on top of must (do not stir) and cover primary with sterilized cloth. After two days, stir twice daily until specific gravity drops to 1.020. Pour must through nylon straining bag (to collect solids) into secondary and squeeze bag to extract all juice. Discard solids and fit airlock to secondary. Rack after 30 days, top up and reattach airlock. Ferment to absolute dryness (about 2 more months), stabilize, sweeten to taste, wait 10 additional days, and rack into bottles. May drink immediately, but will improve with 6 months aging. This wine may be served as is or blended with other wines lacking in interest. [Adapted from W.H.T. Tayleur's The Penguin Book of Home Brewing & Wine-Making]


----------



## Stonemull

started this tonight using what I could find locally or in the pantry, no grape tannins and acid blend, also skipping yeast nutrient as raisins and grape juice should cover any deficiencies. guess I will find out.

so far ..
2 x 2 litre bottles berri red grape juice. coles $6 special.
1kg raw sugar
250g coles raisins put through food processor till a gooey messy ball
2oz crushed ginger
1.6g SN9 yeast 

starting SG is 1.097 
stuck it in a 5l demi with an airlock.

gave it a damn good shake up to dissolve sugar and hopefully break up the gooey teaspoons of raisins.
fermenting in pantry in the dark.
poured myself a sip before adding the yeast, its bloody delicous atm.
ginger seems a little light on at this point, hopefully it gets stronger.


----------



## Stonemull

update to date: slow ferment but its still ticking over, hold a torch to the side and can always see it circulating up through the middle and down the sides. till this morning anyway, there is still some movement in there but it seems more random.
sg is still at least 1.06, hard to tell with the raisin bed on top. starting to really taste like a wine, still some sweetness in there though. Temps been 24-26C everytime I have checked.
I think still another week away at least from filtering out the raisins.


----------



## Stonemull

SG has stayed at 1.052 for 3 days, at risk of being a bit quick I filtered out raisins using cheesecloth (chickens enjoyed them). qld is warming up and I didn't want a funky fungus to take over in the raisin bed.
still has sweetness to it, ginger has added a little warmth and is more noticeable now with less sugar.
I am now looking forward to polishing this off..christmas at this rate.


----------



## Stonemull

racked today and back into demi, SG 1.040
tastes like white wine with berrys and a small amount of heat, not much sweetness left.


----------

